# Bacteria discovered that wards off chytrid fungus



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I know there is a similar post, but this one is more in depth---it names the specific line of bacteria that wards off chytrid fungus. Forward this on to your local frog-sympathetic vets and experts. 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 104404.htm


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

treating infected animals with tinactin(athletes foot cure) not only kills chytrid but animals that have recovered show high resistance to getting it again. This is from head of amphibian research at washington dept of fish and wildlife. Chytrid found all the way up to washington state now.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any reason to use Tinactin over Lamisil AT?

The first article on tolnaftin vs turbinifine in dermal fungus infections showed turbinifine (Lamisil AT) to be more active in killing the fungus at lower concentrations as well as dealing with a fungus that tolnafitin couldn't. (This was old but I figured I'd ask here before trying to search further).

Also, why itraconizole over Lamisil AT? Could Ed or anyone reply? Itraconizole = $250 and Lamisil AT = around 20 bucks. I haven't tried asking Dr. Frye yet either (Please don't flood him with questions unless nobody responds for a while).

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

To clarify, I was referring to the "first article I pulled up" when searching for information.

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Also to clarify further, the articule was on two types of dermal fungus, not chytrid.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

susan, it is a great research and scientific article. I have been curious to this myself. But, my hesitation that PDF's can actually be cured is based upon a little bit of skepticism by me. Other amphibians have been researched on, but have there been studies on our darts? To my knowledge, other amphibians and darts are two separate things we are talking about. I have heard and researched a lot on the lamisil treatment. Interesting article, i believe i read something to it before and have also been researching chytrid myself. I also believe steve busch has done some wonderful research success so far with the lamisil treatment on his citronellas?Or does it just slow it down a bit? 

you are right nish, lets not bombard dr. frye on this one. 

I think xenopus laervis (sorry if i spellled it wrong) are carriers but immune to its devastating effects....am i right on this one? i'm trying to reach back into my memory of what i have read about chytrid. i also read a recent article abot how some african clawed frogs were seized because of them being carriers and harmful to our amphibian populations. 

Personally, I am a person of basic scientific fact and until the research has been proven, I remain skeptical and wonder what ill effects could happen by putting our darts through this kind of treatment. Hopefully a cure can be established of course as fact. 

Great article, its worth researching and having faith there will be a cure. It'd be wonderful if there was a lifelong cure to chytrid and things like coccidia in our darts. kristy


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I actually contacted Reid Harris, who did the study, and he has not tried it on darts yet, but it has worked for other frogs. Here's what he told me:

"Susan, 

We are not quite ready to state that this bacterial species will work for poison dart frogs. We have only done experiments for frogs on Rana muscosa. Hopefully, we will know more soon.

Best wishes,

Reid Harris"

So I told him to keep me in mind as a contact should he need additional specimens for testing. He has done experiments on Rana muscosa, the mountain yellow-legged frog, with positive results, so that is encouraging. I have not looked into what Steve Busch is doing, so I don't know---perhaps you could post that in this forum for us. Purportedly, reinfection rates are really low to nil when frogs are treated with lamisil. I do not know much more than what is in the article---it's one of only two I've read on it. I just joined this hobby in May, so much of what I know is from this board or research I've done in the space of two months.


----------

